# what kind of a printers the big companies like F&M , LOVE , AIRWAVES using to print their plastisol transfers ?



## yogixxx (Mar 8, 2011)

hi everyone ,
i have a question ....
what kind of a printers the big companies like F&M , LOVE , AIRWAVES using to print there transfer ? if possible please add a link or a video.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why do you want to print on transfers? If you're printing with Plastisol why not just screen print directly to t-shirts? This way you don't have one more failure point. You would be elimating the chance of peeling and/or soft hand.


----------



## yogixxx (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you for responding this quick .
the reason im asking was wondering what process the big companies working on .
dose those companies print there transfer using Plastisol way ?
what kind of machine(printer) they have to make transfer?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I honestly don't know what they use these days, years ago when I was still printing transfers we used either a manual rotary press or a semi-automatic vacuum flat bed press, depending on quantity. Similar to this (but less high tech): 
Semi-automatic High-Precision Screen PrintingPress


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They still use the same equipment to make custom transfers today.

Personally I think they're a waste of time. I think people need to print directly to substrates. Just my opinion.


----------



## yogixxx (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the answers
what im basically trying to find out is what kind of a machine (printer , flat bit ) can print digital art(like picture) on heat transfer ?
because i know that when you print regular decals using a screens and a flat bit you need to print each color and dry it and put another layer of ink ( depending on how many colors the art is).
the thing is how to get the colors to mixs to create like shading in them ? do you need to use a special screens ? ink? deferent way of drying? deferent way of coding? buring the art?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Sakurai cylinder press is what your looking for. 

www.sakurai.com


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Pvasquez said:


> Sakurai cylinder press is what your looking for.
> 
> www.sakurai.com


Absolutely correct as i know first hand Airwaves,
Wildside,Art brands, Global to name a few use this
type of press....also they do process plastisol
printing as well as spot and halftoning....some of them
still also use Cameo's for minor work primarily


----------

